# Visiting Flo



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

At last we've been to visit Flo! She is lovely!! Just Four more weeks and she come home!!!! Hoorah!
Wendy and Flo x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

She looks adorable. Bet you can't wait to get your hands on that wee fluffball.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhh little Flo looks well cute.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Little Flo is a sweetie!!! Now the time will go even slower!! Roll on 9th July? Did Big Flo look like this when she was a Little Flo?
Wendy xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Little Flo is gorgeous!! xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah she's beautiful!! You must be sooooo excited!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a beauty! Very exciting.

Karen x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wendy diane said:


> Little Flo is a sweetie!!! Now the time will go even slower!! Roll on 9th July? Did Big Flo look like this when she was a Little Flo?
> Wendy xx


This is big Flo at 4 weeks. I'd say a lot darker than little Flo although it's sometimes hard to tell from photos as the colour doesn't always come out quite right.

Here she is third down on left


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh Little Flo... not long now x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

gorgeous x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wendy - little Flo is very sweet, where is she from? She looks very well cared for and her lovely pale cream / blonde coat is beautiful . She will grow up to be a real stunner.

Mandy - what can I say about big Flo, well you know I think she is a wonderful cockapoo, and her puppy pic just make me melt to be honest 

I know no more puppies JoJo... stop ... 3 is enough


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I can't stand much more of this puppy excitement. Little Flo is adorable and baby Big Flo is just delicious! xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww pretty little flo!


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Cockapoos are the best aren't they!!!!
Little Flo comes from Not Just Any Labradoodle! It is Lucy's first litter of cockapoos! I think she's hooked already! Mum is a black working cocker spaniel and dad a miniture poodle. Bothe are super happy friendly dogs and Lucy is so knowledgeable! it's obvious that the puppies adore her! 
Big Flo was a beatiful puppy! As you say a little darker than Little Flo! 
Ooooh aren't we lucky to be cockapoo owners!!!!
Wendy and Little Flo


----------

